# للبيع شقه مميزه 100م بالشروق بالحى المميز



## اسلام محمد (4 فبراير 2012)

كود الاعـــــــلان : 122124
للبيع شقه مميزه بالحى المميز بالشروق مساحتها 100متر عباره عن ...
(غرفتين نوم + ريسبشن + حمام + مطبخ)
•	الشقه بالدور الرابع 
•	3/4 تشطيب متبقى من التشطيب الارضيات و الدهانات 
المطلــوب / 130 الف جنيــه
للاتصـــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

